# LAGG with alias



## jodizzz (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I am running FreeBSD 7.2. 

I have managed to get my NIC to run lagg with failover from bce0 to bce1. i.e. the IP address I used was 192.168.0.1

But with the same 2 NIC, I need to run another lagg (or lagg alias) with a different IP address i.e 10.0.0.1

Can that be achieved? I tried a number of ways, playing around with rc.conf, but can't seem to get that done. Anyone knows how or if it can be achieved?

Thanks for the help. =)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

No idea, really  One would think that lagg is 'just another interface'.

Have you tried something like this?


```
ifconfig lagg0 laggproto failover laggport bce0 laggport bce1 \
                   192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
ifconfig lagg0 laggproto failover laggport bce0 laggport bce1 \
                   alias 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
```


----------



## phoenix (Oct 8, 2009)

Just treat lagg0 like any other interface.  You don't have redo the laggproto stuff.  Just `# ifconfig lagg0 inet 1.2.3.4/24 alias`


----------

